# What is a Pic of "Ideal" Male Body Types



## octodoc

I read an interesting article in a health magazine on what men and women think about their own body image. Truth is looks and image do matter at least in the beginning, it's the first thing people notice and draw you in...Whenever you see a bill board now days of the 'ideal' male body it seems like it's always a young white male who's super buff. Now I know every woman is different...and there's no 'one type fits all' of course, just like with men, but of the following pictures A-G, which male body type comes the closest to ideal (do YOU personally find the most physically or sexually attractive and why, men can vote too based on appeal). And let's be honest, we all know that men sometimes objectify women but the opposite is true sometimes too, I wouldn't hold that against any of you. 

Also added "H" (can't add everything...)


----------



## kiirby

Having a vocal preference about body types isn't objectification. And there aren't any fat guys in your thing.


----------



## Rossy

I am pic G


----------



## John The Great

I'm G with more muscle and less hair :L

But to be specific about body type  Idris Elba!


----------



## probably offline

E(or B)


----------



## louiselouisa

F

idk why but I never find male bodies to be sexually attractive, only pleasant to look at.


----------



## Revenwyn

The page isn't loading.


----------



## Archaeron

B looks best, but I'd be happy with C as well. As long as I'm not extremely thin, fat or muscled I'm happy.


----------



## CoastalSprite

B, but gosh E has a cute face :mushy


----------



## KILOBRAVO

D looks absolutely ridiculous.

In think E is one of those skinny toned guys, like he has had to do no work in being kinda toned, but actually is still too thin. I Kinda used to be like this,

The best I think is B and C. I Am kinda halfway between B and C.
. ....any ladies like guys like this?, (nudge , nudge):wink

I think C is likely to be the most common though.


----------



## anxious dreamer

I like *C* the best out of those choices.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

anxious dreamer said:


> I like *C* the best out of those choices.


OK Interesting, Why do you like the guy, who is reasonably toned, not fat etc, but defo likes his dinners, over the traditionally thinnish but moderately toned guy.?
Can you not explain why, you just do?


----------



## scooby

I'd prefer to be something between A and B.


----------



## anxious dreamer

KILOBRAVO said:


> OK Interesting, Why do you like the guy, who is reasonably toned, not fat etc, but defo likes his dinners, over the traditionally thinnish but moderately toned guy.?
> Can you not explain why, you just do?


Hm. Well I've never been a fan of a lot of muscles. The athletic build doesn't do much for me. I don't mind if a guy isn't toned at all, to be honest. Maybe I'm more drawn to guys with a bit of chub because I like guys who eat a lot (like me). :b However, I have been attracted to guys from ~130lbs to ~300lbs. Really depends on the personality in the end.


----------



## John The Great

What does 'stocky' look like?


----------



## Twelve Keyz

kiirby said:


> there aren't any fat guys in your thing.


this is a very strange comment.


----------



## rawrguy

Twelve Keyz said:


> this is a very strange comment.


It's a perfectly normal comment because it is true.


----------



## Monotony

E but B would be second.


----------



## octodoc

It's interesting and always better with pictures because a picture is going to be the same for everyone, but not everyone will see the pic in the same way. There were 'fat' pics, but not "super fat" pics, what is too fat or too thin for one person is different for each person. 

I definitely wouldn't say the majority of men, but according to the health magazine I read quite a few of them spend a lot of time in the gym (too much IMO) trying to look like pic D or even A. Looks like some people liked A (or even D), but quite a few didn't either. And quite 'surprisingly' many liked F and G too, which is what the health magazine also (at least so far, correctly) predicted. Not all the reasons for these trends were known according to the magazine, so that's why I asked here.


----------



## nubly

I've always wanted to be like Lee Priest but even if I had the genese, I couldn't afford the food and 'supplements'.


----------



## basuraeuropea

e, because it's what i'm attracted to and also the same body type i have.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

The page won't load for me. Can someone post a picture on here?


----------



## JamesM2

E then B then C. The others do nothing for me at all.

I'm most like E, except not as ripped at the moment thanks to the anxiety meds I was on making me put on some weight I haven't been able to get rid of since :cry


----------



## octodoc

nubly said:


> I've always wanted to be like Lee Priest but even if I had the genese, I couldn't afford the food and 'supplements'.


That guy is really really built. No doubt he could probably pound any average guy, personally though I wouldn't want to look like him, but to each their own. And sorry to hear of your weight challenges James.


----------



## anxious dreamer

nubly said:


> I've always wanted to be like Lee Priest but even if I had the genese, I couldn't afford the food and 'supplements'.


That picture is disturbing to me, but to each his own. I'm weird anyway. :b


----------



## Mea

The page won't load for me either.


----------



## octodoc

Well, couldn't attach all of them, there was a five pic maximum, but the pic on the left is A, second from the left is B, C, D, and E is the right most pic.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

B. B for sure. B is like perfect. C is second. Everyone else looks weird.


----------



## Mea

octodoc said:


> Well, couldn't attach all of them, there was a five pic maximum, but the pic on the left is A, second from the left is B, C, D, and E is the right most pic.


Thank you. haha ^-^

B or C
If I had to choose between the two, then C.


----------



## Milco

That 70s look needs more love!
The only one of those I can realistically pull off is C though.


----------



## Nitrogen

C's cute. I prefer B though, but either or, they're both attractive.


----------



## Revenwyn

C, maybe B. 

The others are not possible.


----------



## ApathyDivine

I voted C.
Not too thin, and just slightly toned. I don't like too much muscles


----------



## QuietCatLover

B or C for me please


----------



## farfegnugen

A bunch of scrawny guys and one roid boy? Swimmer physique is probably the best.


----------



## BillDauterive

As a straight male, I'd go for B.


----------



## MindOverMood

B with the chest hair and mustache of Tom Selleck


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

No such thing.


----------



## lisbeth

B, definitely.

B is the 'ideal', but C and G also look fine to me. G just needs to lose that awful moustache and the ugly shorts, then he'd look good.

F needs to lose a bit of weight in my opinion. E could do with gaining some. A and D are like caricatures - I've never seen anybody who looks like that IRL. Those four bodies are all unattractive to me, personally.


----------



## Nekomata

C or B. Voted for C though since too athletic is... meh~


----------



## Joe

B definately, then A then C I guess. G if your going for the Ron Burgundy.


----------



## whattothink

I'm surprised at how many people would prefer E. Guy needs to gain some weight. He looks seriously unhealthy.


----------



## anxious dreamer

whattothink said:


> I'm surprised at how many people would prefer E. Guy needs to gain some weight. He looks seriously unhealthy.


Yeah, I was surprised too.
I like guys who have meat on their bones! :b
I guess some people can't help being skinny though because of their metabolism. I'm that way. D:


----------



## octodoc

Some people are just naturally built skinny. I think I am on the thin side, I think in today's society there's been so much emphasis on how many people are obese or overweight and are trying to lose their weight, but if you're naturally skinny it's just as hard for those people to gain weight (in a healthy way). 

I'm glad that I've met girls who actually dig the skinny look, but I do agree if you are too skinny it looks and actually is unhealthy. Personally though I don't have anything against most of the pics, but pic D and pic A are too much and are definitely not ideal in my opinion. Esp pic D, I think that's too obsessive. For me as long as someone is healthy and living a healthy style that's good for them and for society (health care costs), hah.


----------



## Meli24R

B, C, A, and F are all good IMO. E is too skinny for my taste, don't really like a lot of chest hair and D is uke when a guy is so muscular that his veins are popping out everywhere it just creeps me out


----------



## cautious

Somewhere in between B & C.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I would like to look like 'A' but unfortunately I'm probably closer to 'B'.


----------



## scarpia

lisbeth said:


> B, definitely.
> 
> B is the 'ideal', but C and G also look fine to me. G just needs to lose that awful moustache and the ugly shorts, then he'd look good.
> 
> F needs to lose a bit of weight in my opinion. E could do with gaining some. A and D are like caricatures - I've never seen anybody who looks like that IRL. Those four bodies are all unattractive to me, personally.


 G is Tom Selleck. Most women said he was the only guy who ever looked good with a mustache. Back in the 80s.


----------



## Hank Scorpio




----------



## ryobi

tom sellick kidding D is best


----------



## MagusAnima

I picked F, but I liked C and G perfectly well too (though I don't like G's moustache uke )

I think C would win if he had slightly wider shoulders and a lil more chest hair though.


----------



## tranquildream

C looks hot but also comfy =) like he gives good hugs. B is a little too toned and fit.


----------



## Ably

Gonna say A he looks strong but D is too much. G is hairy


----------



## Minkiro

Mhh, B or E i think. E comes closest to my boyfriend's body type. Though he's a bit more muscular than the guy in the picture. He stuffs himself with all kinds of food though. He just doesn't gain weight. But I love him the way he is <3


----------



## Ably

I am also one of those that eats but doesn't gain weight. I'd like to gain more though and get buff like A, but if I don't get there that's fine.


----------



## rawrguy

Hank Scorpio said:


>


If that was an option there, I would definitely choose it :yes


----------



## octodoc

Haha, you might laugh, but if what I heard is correct, sumo wrestlers actually have a low percentage of body fat given how much they weigh and how they 'look.' I think I read somewhere that it's around 24% (which may seem high to skinny people) but given that they weigh upwards of 400 lbs that means they are also really really strong and therefore have some 300+ lbs of lean muscle. 

That's impressive. And somewhere out there, that is 'ideal' to some (or many), lol. Personally though I know I'd have a hard time walking, so more power to them.


----------



## TobeyJuarez

im like c right now cause i just gained a little bit of weight over the holidays except i have wider shoulders and a narrower waist if i cut i might be somewere in between c and b though


----------



## na0mi

Somewhere between A & B,but I like B more.


----------



## prettyful

theyre all nice bodies. the only bad ones are overweight ones.


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Crimson Lotus




----------



## brooke_brigham

farfegnugen said:


> A bunch of scrawny guys and one roid boy? Swimmer physique is probably the best.


I agree!! but I would be very happy with B!


----------



## dreamloss

octodoc said:


> Haha, you might laugh, but if what I heard is correct, sumo wrestlers actually have a low percentage of body fat given how much they weigh and how they 'look.' I think I read somewhere that it's around 24% (which may seem high to skinny people) but given that they weigh upwards of 400 lbs that means they are also really really strong and therefore have some 300+ lbs of lean muscle.
> 
> That's impressive. And somewhere out there, that is 'ideal' to some (or many), lol. Personally though I know I'd have a hard time walking, so more power to them.


woah. They're kinda like elephant seals. Giant blobs that are actually insanely powerful.

in regards to the original question, all of them are fine except D and E. Insanely buff dudes are so creepy. I used to have nightmares about Arnold Schwarzenegger. E looks malnourished.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Z.

I don't particularly like any of the options. Seems like it ranges from impossibly ripped (mountains on top of mountains), bear-like, to skinny yet still visibly muscled guy. I prefer scrawny, slumped posture, and a physique that screams socially awkard (or at least mumbles it worriedly). :yes Sometimes I imagine guys who are bear-like; not necessarily muscled though (I like as little muscle as possible), but I've yet to find a photograph of one who fits my imagination's description. I know OP wasn't asking, but I pay a thousand fold more attention to personality over physique. I'd be fine with any body type.


----------



## Raeden

I guess C minus 10-15 lbs. B and E are a bit too muscular.



failoutboy said:


> I can't believe you all like B. All he has is a somewhat low body fat and low shorts and no pubic hair. Stick arms, no chest, no back--he has the body of an 8th grader.


Hair and muscles are gross. Androgyny for life.



farfegnugen said:


> A bunch of scrawny guys and one roid boy? Swimmer physique is probably the best.


Nope.



AceEmoKid said:


> to skinny yet still visibly muscled guy. I prefer scrawny, slumped posture, and a physique that screams socially awkard (or at least mumbles it worriedly).


+1


----------



## nubly

I think Lee Priest has a good body, sans short height









Or Bob Paris in his prime.


----------



## chaosherz

failoutboy said:


> I can't believe you all like B. All he has is a somewhat low body fat and low shorts and no pubic hair. Stick arms, no chest, no back--he has the body of an 8th grader.


I dunno where you live, but 8th graders don't look like that here lol.

I chose B too, but that is because other than E and maybe C, all the others are extremes. Very few men look like that. Most people like average to athletic guys, and B is the best example of that.


----------



## xRoh

I voted B.

Not too skinny, not too muscular. Just right.


----------



## nullptr

Our lord gabeN has the sexiest body type


----------



## CEB32

nubly said:


> I think Lee Priest has a good body, sans short height
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or Bob Paris in his prime.


I feel physically sick looking at guys like lee priest and all others like him, its bloody awful and disgusting.


----------



## Mlochail

What about G without the hair?


----------



## Edwolf

Roided looks good when not overdeveloped, preferably like this no ****


----------



## Raeden

galacticsenator said:


> Our lord gabeN has the sexiest body type


Yummy.


----------



## Mochyn

I voted B as the best of the bunch but none of them do it for me, I have no idea what does.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll

A - Arnold Schwarzenegger .
B - Jackie Chan Junior 
C - Average Joe 
D - Mutant ninja turtles
E - Average John
F - Vladimir Putin
G - Freddie Mercury

I'd go for B . Looks kinda cool .


----------



## komorikun

I voted for B but the C body type is probably more common.


----------



## planet x

*puts on sad face because hardly any women like hairy men*


----------



## extremly

GSP Is built like a tank


----------



## Noll

Why do almost all girls have such terrible taste? E is best.


----------



## arnie

What about this guy?


----------



## MindOverMood

arnie said:


> What about this guy?


"Gurl, imma have to call you back."


----------



## Pompeii

Tom Selleck? Well, hello there.


----------



## blue2

I'm closest to type F myself, I love how unattractive I am....This thread has opened my eyes...


----------



## Reclus

None of the above - God what a freak show...


----------



## nubly

extremly said:


> GSP Is built like a tank


That title belongs to Markus Ruhl.


----------



## Tangerine

Noll said:


> Why do almost all girls have such terrible taste? E is best.


Some of us like to be picked up during certain activities if you know what I'm sayin'. I like me some arm strength. I'd probably break dude # E. Ha ha.


----------



## tieffers

failoutboy said:


> I can't believe you all like B. All he has is a somewhat low body fat and low shorts and no pubic hair. Stick arms, no chest, no back--he has the body of an 8th grader.


Low body fat on men is a biological marker for health and vitality, so it's natural that these ladies are attracted to that.

I'm not a huge fan of the hairlessness, but it's a little besides the point for this thread.

"Stick arms, no chest, no back" - as evidenced by the poll results, women don't care for a lot of beef and brawn. Lean muscle is preferable. B looks the healthiest and most attractive of all pictured. He does look like a very young adult man, though - there are still hints of boyishness - and so he's not _my_ ideal, but the choices are quite limited in this thread.


----------



## probably offline

tieffers said:


> *Low body fat on men is a biological marker for health and vitality, so it's natural that these ladies are attracted to that.*
> 
> I'm not a huge fan of the hairlessness, but it's a little besides the point for this thread.
> 
> *"Stick arms, no chest, no back" - as evidenced by the poll results, women don't care for a lot of beef and brawn. Lean muscle is preferable.* B looks the healthiest and most attractive of all pictured. He does look like a very young adult man, though - there are still hints of boyishness - and so he's not _my_ ideal, but the choices are quite limited in this thread.


Yup. I only think that other _men_ are into body builder bodies, in general, :stu


----------



## Revenwyn

arnie said:


> What about this guy?


That is the maximum amount of muscle definition I could go for.


----------



## UncertainMuffin

B. Statistically, men who have a more prominent V in their hip area are seen as more sexually attractive to women than those who have a less prominent one.


----------



## diamondheart89

I'm biased though, he looks like someone I know.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

this post still here...?

I am still kind of half way in between B and C.......LOL...I am a bit too nervous to take a selfie of my torso however and post here though...LOL ......

_someone _told me I look toned and OK......

what weight do you guess guy 'B' is ....?

but looking at all the types......I can appreciate that not all women will definitely like the same figure......there will be some who really like the really skinny guy....while the other will say that he is too puny and prefer F......

so is there really an ideal?......not really.

some women may like a fat guy with a big hairy gut ( no picture of that type)......there are bound to be some of them.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

UncertainMuffin said:


> B. Statistically, men who have a more prominent V in their hip area are seen as more sexually attractive to women than those who have a less prominent one.


oh..really....?

hmm let me check my 'v' line.......


----------



## Revenwyn

UncertainMuffin said:


> B. Statistically, men who have a more prominent V in their hip area are seen as more sexually attractive to women than those who have a less prominent one.


HAHA no.

That's my biggest TURN OFF.


----------



## nubly

diamondheart89 said:


> I'm biased though, he looks like someone I know.


Looks like a cross between Ashton Kutcher and a Nazi concentration camp victim.


----------



## arnie

diamondheart89 said:


> I'm biased though, he looks like someone I know.


Bro, he doesn't lift.


----------



## takrib

Is anyone else not getting the pics on the first page, I voted C just because thats what I usually do on multiple choice test.

As far as GSP, he is built like an acrobat (like his character in Captain America) and his face cuts too easily. Cool guy though! I think like Jon Jones is more ideal body type though, because 6'4" is a good trait to have!


----------



## MindOverMood

takrib said:


> I
> As far as GSP, he is built like an acrobat and his face cuts too easily. Cool guy though! I think like Jon Jones is more ideal body type though, because 6'4" is a good trait to have!


So you would rather have chicken legs over GSP's tree trunks?:um


















GSP's body type at 6'4> Jon Jones body type at 6'4.


----------



## coniconon

MindOverMood said:


> "Gurl, imma have to call you back."


LMAO daaaaaayum


----------



## diamondheart89

nubly said:


> Looks like a cross between Ashton Kutcher and a Nazi concentration camp victim.





arnie said:


> Bro, he doesn't lift.


The hulk look does nothing for me.

And what's with the shaming thin people nubly?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

E + B I guess.


----------



## Steinerz

failoutboy said:


>


I've always found when I flex my fat that it looks worse than just letting my fat rest. Flexed fat is just so uh. Eugh.


----------



## arnie

Raeden said:


> Yummy.


----------



## probably offline

I'm happy if he's skinny with a dent in his back like this


----------



## komorikun

Using sesame oil.


----------



## probably offline

failoutboy said:


> Dent in his back? LOL.


I want to see dat spine or spine... hollow. Yes, I just made up that word. I can't explain it in English.


----------



## Sindelle

I find all of them attractive except D. B and E were the most attractive but the others (except D) weren;t bad.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

probably offline said:


> I'm happy if he's skinny with a dent in his back like this


 I can't help you with the skinny part but I might be able to help you out if you can get into a dent in the leg. I got it from resting my leg against the arm of my computer chair all the time.


----------



## probably offline

willyoustopdave said:


> i can't help you with the skinny part but i might be able to help you out if you can get into a dent in the leg. I got it from resting my leg against the arm of my computer chair all the time.


ಠ_ಠ


----------



## WillYouStopDave

probably offline said:


> ಠ_ಠ


:lol

I had to look that up.


----------



## bloodymary

probably offline said:


> E(or B)


Same here.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Sven Kohl is ideal IMO..


----------



## loneranger

MindOverMood said:


> "Gurl, imma have to call you back."


Lol


----------



## Ably

KILOBRAVO said:


> what weight do you guess guy 'B' is ....?
> 
> so is there really an ideal?......not really.


If I had to estimate, I'd say he's probably around 150 lbs (or 68 kg). And yes, depends on who you ask, you get a different answer on what is "ideal." However I used to think A was the best, but now that I think about it, he's a little too built and big.

I don't think picture H is that bad though.



blue2 said:


> I'm closest to type F myself, I love how unattractive I am....This thread has opened my eyes...


Don't be too hard on yourself, we all have things about us that we'd probably want to change so don't hate on yourself. But if this thread motivates you to make healthier life choices, I say that's a positive thing, I wouldn't do it for vanity but I like to exercise for the health aspect and the endorphins, body image may just be a side bonus, but isn't the primary reason  . However, I will say that I think girls dig confidence, so if exercising and losing weight makes you feel a lot better about yourself, that will probably translate into a lot of gains and boost your self esteem.


----------



## probably offline

^
I don't like big pecs. They look like boobs, to me.


----------



## mezzoforte

Ideal body type = not skinnier than me, morbidly obese, or a bodybuilder. I'm not a fan of extremes I guess.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

probably offline said:


> ^
> I don't like big pecs. They look like boobs, to me.


 :lol

Personally, I would settle for having any kind of pecs if my back, shoulders and neck were a little more typical. I look a little weird from the side because my neck kind of sticks forward at an angle. I didn't even know this for most of my life until I saw pics of myself from the side. I don't even know how common it is. If it's fairly common, I guess I don't notice it.


----------



## probably offline

WillYouStopDave said:


> :lol
> 
> Personally, I would settle for having any kind of pecs if my back, shoulders and neck were a little more typical.* I look a little weird from the side because my neck kind of sticks forward at an angle. I didn't even know this for most of my life until I saw pics of myself from the side. I don't even know how common it is. If it's fairly common, I guess I don't notice it.*


You probably have a bad posture which makes your neck/shoulders/upper back slouch forward. Try straightening your back in the mirror and look at your neck at the same time. It's something that I have to be aware of, myself. I've had the bad habit of sitting like a monkey, for years(and not giving a **** about how I stand). I've started doing upper body/back exercises and I pay more attention to how I'm standing and sitting now.


----------



## ThisGirl15

I like B,C, and H


----------



## WillYouStopDave

probably offline said:


> You probably have a bad posture which makes your neck/shoulders/upper back slouch forward. Try straightening your back in the mirror and look at your neck at the same time. It's something that I have to be aware of, myself. I've had the bad habit of sitting like a monkey, for years(and not giving a **** about how I stand). I've started doing upper body/back exercises and I pay more attention to how I'm standing and sitting now.


 Unfortunately, this doesn't help. That's what I thought at first but when I try to stand up straight, it's actually very uncomfortable. It almost hurts. This is just the way my body is shaped. It might have been caused by bad posture. I have never been comfortable sitting or standing straight. It's not just a matter of standing up straight. I have to literally force my head back and straighten my neck and I can feel the pressure pushing back against me.


----------



## probably offline

WillYouStopDave said:


> Unfortunately, this doesn't help. That's what I thought at first but when I try to stand up straight, it's actually very uncomfortable. It almost hurts. This is just the way my body is shaped. It might have been caused by bad posture. I have never been comfortable sitting or standing straight. It's not just a matter of standing up straight. I have to literally force my head back and straighten my neck and I can feel the pressure pushing back against me.


It's not comfortable for me either, since my back muscles are weakened(and my body is used to another position), but I'm working on it. The stronger I get, the more effortless it will feel to stand with a straight back. You could definitely benefit from strengthening your back(no matter what). If your pain is severe from attempting to stand straight, you might be heading towards back problems if you don't start strengthening that back(unless you've always had some deformation of the back?).

Are you overweight? Do you sit a lot?


----------



## DarrellLicht

WillYouStopDave said:


> Unfortunately, this doesn't help. That's what I thought at first but when I try to stand up straight, it's actually very uncomfortable. It almost hurts. This is just the way my body is shaped. It might have been caused by bad posture. I have never been comfortable sitting or standing straight. It's not just a matter of standing up straight. I have to literally force my head back and straighten my neck and I can feel the pressure pushing back against me.


 I have a similar issue. If I could stand it, I would try building up with 'front squats' with a bar. That is professed to do wonders for your posture.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

probably offline said:


> It's not comfortable for me either, since my back muscles are weakened(and my body is used to another position), but I'm working on it. The stronger I get, the more effortless it will feel to stand with a straight back. You could definitely benefit from strengthening your back(no matter what). If your pain is severe from attempting to stand straight, you might be heading towards back problems if you don't start strengthening that back(unless you've always had some deformation of the back?).
> 
> Are you overweight? Do you sit a lot?


 Oh, I think you might have misunderstood. It's not really my back. Though I have always had issues with back pain if I stand for too long. But I can stand with my back relatively straight. It's my neck. It protrudes forward, like this /

It looks odd from the side and I can't straighten it. It just wants to be that way.


----------



## probably offline

WillYouStopDave said:


> Oh, I think you might have misunderstood. It's not really my back. Though I have always had issues with back pain if I stand for too long. But I can stand with my back relatively straight. It's my neck. It protrudes forward, like this /
> 
> It looks odd from the side and I can't straighten it. It just wants to be that way.


I was only talking about your upper back, though(including the neck). Does your shoulders slouch forward?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

probably offline said:


> I was only talking about your upper back, though(including the neck). Does your shoulders slouch forward?


 Somewhat. But I take that after my dad. He has exactly the same shape. Anyway, even if I force my shoulders back, my neck still sticks forward and is very difficult to straighten. It's kind of like the sort of discomfort you'd feel if you tried to bend your wrist backwards. It can be done but it doesn't feel natural.


----------



## Marko3

failoutboy said:


> Guy with small pecs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they look good when someone is standing still or walking around slowly, but they bounce around a lot when someone is running and it makes them look awkward. What is your opinion?


i dont know wut pic letter i am ... hehe im sort of like that guy rly..


----------



## Persephone The Dread

failoutboy said:


> Do you all (women) like guys with big pecs (chest muscles)?
> 
> Guy with big pecs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guy with small pecs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they look good when someone is standing still or walking around slowly, but they bounce around a lot when someone is running and it makes them look awkward. What is your opinion?


Second guy is much more attractive than first guy in my opinion.


----------



## M0rbid

failoutboy said:


> heaving bosom


dem boobies


----------



## Charmander

G & C


M0rbid said:


> dem boobies


:lol They do look like tiny boobies


----------



## fiji

I think I have the muscle mass of B, but with a narrow frame like E. If I could have my body look like anything, it'd probably be like Brad Pitt in Fight Club. Which is pretty much G, but completely shredded. Maybe that's partly movie and tv conditioning, the cool guy hero is always close to G outside of like Spiderman.


----------



## fiji

failoutboy said:


> You hardly need to have any muscle to look like Brad Pitt in Fight Club. You just need a really low body fat percentage and good lighting. And he definitely isn't G. He is most like E with a little more muscle.


He looks deceptively skinny in that picture. His overall body composition is way thicker than E or even B.


----------



## Mikebissle

I really don't have an ideal type, but I'm actually into F most.


----------



## Life Underneath The Soil

Either E or B.


----------



## ByMyself19

I voted for B.


----------



## orsomething




----------



## Revenwyn

orsomething said:


>


My boyfriend is like that.


----------



## Sacrieur

I voted D, but somewhere between A and D. Like a gymnast's physique.


----------



## Stray Bullet

Did anyone else notice that there are 8 pictures but only 7 poll options?


----------



## Ably

Yea, I noticed that in my last post unless I missed it the first time. I already voted a while back ago, I think for A, but if I could, I'd change my vote to something like B, C, or H (if that were a poll option).


----------



## gunner21

"Real men have curves"


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

failoutboy said:


> Do you all (women) like guys with big pecs (chest muscles)?
> 
> Guy with big pecs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guy with small pecs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they look good when someone is standing still or walking around slowly, but they bounce around a lot when someone is running and it makes them look awkward. What is your opinion?


I wouldn't say that second guy has small pecs, he's just not tensing his muscles like the first guy is.. Look at his freakin' bicep vein, he's tight too!


----------



## the collector

Where is the girl version of this thread!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?????????????????????


----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## Yer Blues

WillYouStopDave said:


>


No selfies Dave.


----------



## justapatheticperson

I pick C.


----------



## tooljunkie

I wanted to be like Arnold's build back in the 80's until I realized it took steroids to get there.


----------



## Pearson99

B and C


----------



## UndreamingAwake

I look like the guy in F. Endomorph for life!


----------



## Ineko

can't pick just one
C, G (minus hair), H


----------



## Elude

I'm a C :S Not sure how I feel xD


----------



## laysiaj

C or H. They look the most approachable. Also, I think I'd take either of them in a wrestling match.


----------



## MobiusX

farfegnugen said:


> A bunch of scrawny guys and one roid boy? Swimmer physique is probably the best.


he looks fat, he should stop drinking so much beer or maybe he is swallowing a lot of water when he swims


----------



## smallfries

Well, I'm not sure it's good for any guys - especially guys with anxiety - to compare themselves to the "ideal body" any more than it is for women. It's always nice to strive to be healthy though, for your own quality of life. I think your ideal body shape should be the one you're at when you actively exercise a couple times a week and try to maintain a healthy diet. Not everyone's capable of being a Ken doll!

I know. I just took this conversation to snoozeville


----------



## orsomething

MobiusX said:


> he looks fat, he should stop drinking so much beer or maybe he is swallowing a lot of water when he swims


are you for rel

he dont look fat at alll


----------



## christ~in~me

B or H


----------



## markwalters2

I feel this is the ideal..


----------



## tea111red

B & H look the best.


----------



## masterridley

A lot of people voting based on face it seems. E is underweight, that's for sure.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Scott Adkins in Undisputed 3:










And Marko Zaror cause he's tall:












MobiusX said:


> he looks fat, he should stop drinking so much beer or maybe he is swallowing a lot of water when he swims


----------



## Minkiro

All are fine to me , except A and D.


----------



## lethe1864

B is definitely my ideal but C is more like a everyday guy, which is nice too


----------



## IrishDoll

C or G.... 
Hair is good.


----------



## Cletis




----------



## Bratakas

As a male I'm gonna say that for my own goals healthy and sustainable is best. I don't think A and D are good for me, I think other than that the rest are good tho. I'd like to think that women like healthy and not something too extreme though. Right now I'm closest to maybe G. It would have been interesting to see how people voted by gender (what men consider "ideal" vs women), I guess the closest thing we would know is how people responded on this thread


----------



## Cletis




----------



## JH1983




----------



## WillYouStopDave

I'll never get used to seeing men without body hair


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Persephone The Dread said:


>


I don't understand why I posted this. Was it supposed to be a joke? 2014 Persephone was wild.


----------



## Spindrift

JH1983 said:


>


That's not a man, that's an experimental super-soldier that escaped from its holding cell.


----------



## Virgo

Wwwwwwooooooooowwww look at the massive votes for B compared to everything else!!

In my opinion the ideal is B or H. So, between thin and athletic. I honestly couldn't choose between either of those. Mm.. they both look so yummy omg... hmm.. mm :mushy

(partially-trolling, partially-super-serious-rn)

*NO* to A, D, and E for me. Not into the bodybuilding tbh. I get that's a life goal of people and it's very admirable to accomplish BUT personally I am not attracted to it.. though I think these bodybuilders don't do it for women anyway, I imagine they do it for themselves because it is an interest/hobby.

E is just... okay there's some tone there but that's way too skinny. Those arms are so little.

But then there's also the three different body types which I learned of recently like endomorph, ectomorph, and mesomorph which could be another discussion itself on preferred body type.

P.S. I love men without body hair :O


----------



## a degree of freedom

I agree with the majority? Interesting.


----------



## llodell88

B or H with no strong preference. C is alright, don't mind that he has some boobs I guess lol. Don't want a greased up body builder, that looks so unnatural.


----------



## JH1983

Spindrift said:


> That's not a man, that's an experimental super-soldier that escaped from its holding cell.


That's a look that says you're big and strong and could fight off a wild animal, but you're not vain like a bodybuilder trying to be super lean. You eat regular food (probably lots of meat) and don't shave your body.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady

F for some reason lol. Or G. i must be odd


----------



## littleghost

I liked H. There wasn't a choice for H in your poll.... why not? If not H maybe G, but with less hair.


----------



## Smallfry

B, G (chest hair is fine with me lol) & H


----------



## aralez

Post_Punk_Proclivity said:


> I would like to look like 'A' but unfortunately I'm probably closer to 'B'.


Don't be down, B has over half of the vote! 

I feel like these norms are less about what the opposite sex thinks of you, and more about your own. Guys don't care about what shade of lipstick I'm wearing or whether my top is current trend - other girls do. It's the same for guys I think. A little bit of muscle can be nice, but it can quickly become a turn off. That's not what matters though, because he'll look impressive in the gym where he's being compared to other guys.


----------



## Fangirl96

B and H are the best. C is okay. The rest look horrible ew


----------



## SplendidBob

The **** is wrong with you people, you realise G is Magnum PI right?

But yeh, a mixture of G and H is best imo, with a tad more muscle. Something like this but maybe a _smidgeon_ more body fat:


----------



## mt moyt

the results are sooo weird. how does E get more votes than A?? are people trolling


----------



## Persephone The Dread

mt moyt said:


> the results are sooo weird. how does E get more votes than A?? are people trolling


E would definitely be my choice followed by B, H and C are alright and the others are no for me.

Looks like I voted for E years ago too.

I'm not surprised B got the most votes though of the pictures listed there, he has noticeable musculature + low body fat.


----------



## mt moyt

Persephone The Dread said:


> E would definitely be my choice followed by B, H and C are alright and the others are no for me.
> 
> Looks like I voted for E years ago too.


lol i dont get it. although i do get B and H


----------



## Arbre

I'd like to be B, but I'm E. Except I'm not quite that skinny (I might be between B and E). And my abs aren't that nice. At least not yet.


----------



## Rosefollicles

The first three pages didn't have a single h yet he is clearly the best one

and the poll doesn't even have an h either

this contest is rigged


----------



## veron

I voted for B. It's the body type I'm aiming to get myself - lean and toned 

E looks anorexic/scary to me. And F is not "skinny fat" as the chart says. More like just "fat", lol.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Rosefollicles said:


> The first three pages didn't have a single h yet he is clearly the best one
> 
> *and the poll doesn't even have an h either
> *
> this contest is rigged


lol I just noticed that and was going to post that.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

splendidbob said:


> The **** is wrong with you people, you realise G is Magnum PI right?
> 
> But yeh, a mixture of G and H is best imo, with a tad more muscle. Something like this but maybe a _smidgeon_ more body fat:


I agree with you. I personally find that G and H combined looks the best.

I am trying so hard to get to something like what you posted over, but it's not easy. Creds to whoever managed to.

Can that guy you know like, just switch body with me.


----------



## MCHB

I dunno, but this thread needs more Tom Selleck.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## truant

splendidbob said:


> The **** is wrong with you people, you realise G is Magnum PI right?
> 
> But yeh, a mixture of G and H is best imo, with a tad more muscle. Something like this but maybe a _smidgeon_ more body fat:


You have good taste, sir.

This one gets my vote, but I find a fairly wide range attractive:










I'll resist the urge to spam the thread with hot, mostly-naked men.


----------



## gunner21

splendidbob said:


> The **** is wrong with you people, you realise G is Magnum PI right?
> 
> But yeh, a mixture of G and H is best imo, with a tad more muscle. Something like this but maybe a _smidgeon_ more body fat:


What about the legs though????

Missing leg day is blasphemy.


----------



## SplendidBob

truant said:


> You have good taste, sir.
> 
> This one gets my vote, but I find a fairly wide range attractive:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll resist the urge to spam the thread with hot, mostly-naked men.






gunner21 said:


> What about the legs though????
> 
> Missing leg day is blasphemy.


I assume he has them and that they are ok . Plus, I don't need to worry about legs _personally_ so I never even think about them. Ex fat man legs. If my legs even see pictures of a gym they grow.


----------



## octodoc

It's been a while, but this may seem like a stupid question. How do I add "H" to the poll? Last time I remember seven choices was the limit, but it seems like some polls now have more than seven??? I tried to edit the post but I couldn't figure out how to edit the poll.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ljubo




----------



## Overdrive

G best


----------



## Yer Blues

He can rip your arms off and beat you to death with them.


----------



## komorikun

F looks like he drinks a lot of beer while eating pizza.


----------



## SplendidBob

My frustration of the initial pics going up to H and the poll going up to G still hasn't died down. This needs redoing ASAP. :lol


----------



## cimarron

STill say no to A D and E. Others are good though, extremes are not something I strive for


----------



## Losti

I'm currently a C, used to be an E. I think A, B, H are good types. IMO 50% A and 50% E would look pretty awesome. I'm a straight guy so this is all objective and based not at all on sexual attraction.


----------



## Karsten

F isn't Skinny fat, lol. The pictures aren't very representative of the "types" being polled.


----------



## mt moyt

*What is a Pic of "Ideal" Male Body Types*

i think a and d are not being chosen because of their poses. put Chris Evans for A and there should be more votes

b looks good cause hes on the phone so people think hes social

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

